# Looking for land



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Wanting no less than two acres more would be okay.
Prefer hilly land to level and all open.
If no house would pay less, with livable house more.
Can pay maybe $60000 for house and land.
Do not want house close to road and prefer road not to split 
property.
Can pay maybe $60000. Is there a place like this in Arkansas or
Missouri.

Waiting Falcon


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Go to www.onlineoml.com


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Try looking here:

http://www.realtor.com/

you can search by price, area, lot size, etc.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Waiting Falcon said:


> Wanting no less than two acres more would be okay.
> Prefer hilly land to level and all open.
> If no house would pay less, with livable house more.
> Can pay maybe $60000 for house and land.
> ...


Missouri's a big state, Falcon. Whereabouts are you looking? I'm up in the NW corner, and there are places around here in varying stages of development: some rustic, some a little nicer.


----------



## jconde (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,
Check your messages.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

How does 19 acres with a 9 yr old 3,000 sq.ft. house sound? Hilly, woods, a road does split the acreage but most is on one side. Quiet road, only one family past the house, and we are next to the house. This is in TN. Very private. Our grandson at age 18 tried remodeling after his parents died and he has started 10 projects and finished none, but the house is livable as it is. I think he wants $75K but I would have to check that out with him. He is in Europe and plans to live there so will be selling this place. If you want any more info, PM me.


----------

